# Dual Attachment Belt Kit



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

i just ordered this kit (Dual Attachment Belt Kit 72600700) to install on a 926Pro that i take care of. i like the idea of the 2 belts to turn the auger housing. ariens did it starting around 2007. has anyone on this site put this on their machines. i saw a video on youtube of an 8 year old boy doing this under the direction of his dad of course. it's definitley a straight forward job.
i would just like to know if anyone here has done the job and with what results.
tony


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

it's been a week and no takers, huh.
oh well, i'm installing it tomorrow. i'll let everyone know
how it works. at least the installation and adjustment part of it.
we won't know how it throws snow until next winter.
tony


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

a pretty straight forward job. i also thought the parts were of good quality.
no cheap parts here. everything went together well. kind of.
the belts were stiff. when i rolled the auger belt closest to the engine on it's groove the outer belt kept coming off of the auger pulley. just a nagging problem when your trying to hold on to both belts and roll them on.
the other thing is the chute gear, bolt, spacer assembly. it felt like i needed 3 hands to get it together. but, i would definitely do this job again.
tony


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sure does sound like a good upgrade! any before and after pics?


----------



## AnteDarvo (Feb 17, 2015)

sorry. i didn't take any. obviously went from a single auger belt to a double auger belt. the directions from ariens were very clear. it wasn't a bad job at all.
tony


----------

